# Late 80's Mongoose frames info?



## The SS Boz (Apr 12, 2004)

Ive got a Mongoose IBOC series Comp frame (my shop says its prolly an 89)....got old school Exage LX shimano parts..tange cromo steel frame.....1 inch headtube.....26.4 seatpost..anybody got any info on these......or a pic i could compare mine to....to see if i can match the date?

-Boz


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*1989 Mongoose IBOC Pro*



The SS Boz said:


> Ive got a Mongoose IBOC series Comp frame (my shop says its prolly an 89)....got old school Exage LX shimano parts..tange cromo steel frame.....1 inch headtube.....26.4 seatpost..anybody got any info on these......or a pic i could compare mine to....to see if i can match the date?
> 
> Here's a pic of my IBOC Pro frameset. Same as above but originally with Shimano Deore.I switched to all XT components. You can find a seatpost in the 26.4 size. I use an Odyssey Intac post and Nashbar sells the same thing. I use a 150mm Tioga T-Bone with Taperlite flatbar and the wheelset are Specialized B-23s with 32h Deore hubs.Tires are Ground Control Extreme S, 1.95.
> The wishbone rear stay is stiff and really puts the power down. My only gripe when I bought it was the OEM headset which kept rattling loose going downhill,so I switch to a Shimano 600 which has been great ever since. The bike feels small now but it was a nice bike back then.This one has very low miles.
> ...


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

I had a '90 iboc pro (or was it '89?, I'm pretty sure it was '90) that looked exactly like that same paintjob & decals. It had a 1" headset (didn't last long) & came with all DX components, cost was about $900 at the time. Short top tube, but pretty much the std for the time. I thought it handled great until I tried a buddy's GT psyco (psyclone? - the frame only one) the next year, then it started feeling a bit porky.


----------



## The SS Boz (Apr 12, 2004)

*thanks for the help....*

wow the one in the pic is in great condition.....these things had great paintjobs....mine was is/was white with blue "veins" runnin thru it and a black fork..........im repainting mine, made new decals with photoshop and a photo printer,...and gonna run it 1x8.......with new deore rear der and brake set and the old lx crankarm and yeah i got a nashbar post for it...........switchin to cheap threadless headset and 1 inch steel threadless steel fork..i hate workin with threaded headsets so much....

i bought this mongoose for 25 dollars in 1997

amazingly enough if you are really into fixin it up nice thomson makes a 26.4 post as well 
which i now have on my tricked out 1997 trek singlespeed(it had the exact same seatpost size which -----funny story .....rode my nice new trek to college....some f-ck head stole my post and seat while in class so i ran home and tried the old mongoose post and used it in my trek for a year....funny it was the exact size with 8 years difference in frames and manufacturers ---not to mention an odd size....

thanks again though....the info was very helpful....mine must be 89....now with a 2005 paint scheme =)

-Boz


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Mongoose IBOC Pro restoration*

Here's a photo of the bike built up last year.It's being rebuilt with a 46t crankset and a Tioga T-bone. I still have the race day t-shirt for my first race held in 1989.


----------



## nzcyclegirlmodels (May 31, 2009)

The SS Boz said:


> Ive got a Mongoose IBOC series Comp frame (my shop says its prolly an 89)....got old school Exage LX shimano parts..tange cromo steel frame.....1 inch headtube.....26.4 seatpost..anybody got any info on these......or a pic i could compare mine to....to see if i can match the date?
> 
> -Boz


These are about 89 Mongose IBOC series COMP frames


----------



## COBREDAN'S IBOC COMP (Jul 5, 2010)

*anybody my iboc comp*

I have a 89 iboc comp white with black webbing, should I retrofit or restore? I am the original owner and ready to ride again, loved this bike...thinking I need roc shocks (suspension) and grip shifts...anyone try this...can you help?


----------



## nzcyclegirlmodels (May 31, 2009)

*89 comp frame*

keep the original paint and fit later gear...


----------

